# SRRV online orientation



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Posted by a member on another site. I have registered but not had a reply (email) for the Zoom hook up details.

To know more about retiring in the Philippines why not join the SRRV Online Orientation (Limited Slots are available) (Presume its FREE)
When : 17th June @ 1300hrs (LT) via
ZOOM MEETING
**pre register now : bit.ly/SRRV Orientation

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIp … w/viewform

Stay Safe & Good luck
Like

Thanks to this member for sharing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Online registration has just been acknowledged by the PRA, let's hope it works.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I tried to register today, but just received this email.



> Dear Sir/Madam:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in knowing more about the retirement program under the Philippine Retirement Authority.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a shame Tiz. I downloaded the Zoom app yesterday, have the login I.D. so hope it works. 
I'll follow up with anything interesting.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I know we are running out of time for the meeting but did you have any specific questions I could ask if I get a chance,,,, as in I get a go.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well that was interesting,,,,,,not. The first hour was tied up with exactly what everyone can glean from the website but included some nice scenery in and around PH....... Videos and the tourism spiel. The next three quarters of an hour were tied up with answering questions from mostly people that don't know how to navigate the PRA website or do little research. The meeting was disjointed with drop outs as well
My questions at the lower end of the list will be answered apparently by email, let you know the questions and answers.

We all know Murphies law? Well 25 minutes before the PRA video chat! Ben walks up the driveway,,,,,, Where is the car, are you OK? Car won't start, less than 2 years old,,,,, groan, multimeter, a few tools, jump on the bikes. Battery @ 12.2 volts, its flat I said to Ben, no he said to me the brake lights are working so it's not flat,,,,,,, brake lights? Yep were on. Sticky brake peddle switch, fixed, jump start car with kind neighbour, back home for the PRA meeting 4 minutes before it started,,,,,,, the bloody power went out. no internet and no data on my phone,,,,,,, Quick call to Ben, I have no data, can you load plz? It never rains but at times pours.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the update Steve, sorry I didn't see your reply earlier.

I did expect that the ZOOM meeting would be full of people with dumb questions that hadn't read or understood the website.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So, a week on. Nothing, no response to un answered questions asked by participants of that meeting that were promised to be answered via email. Only an email with the normal attachments that are available on the PRA website and a questionnaire that I filled out and requested answers to all the questions,,,,,,, perhaps my answers to their online questionnaire were definitely not glowing and I've been shoved to the back,,,,,,, probably a black mark against my name when I do apply.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So. A month on and still no answers from the PRA. Pertinent questions asked by many attendees were obviously too difficult. Sad as it was a sales pitch.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Another 30 days on, total 2 months since the PRA online orientation, still no answers so yesterday I emailed the Baguio satellite office,,,,,,,,,,, Talk about pull your hair out!
I introduced myself to their office and said the type of visa I was interested in. I asked only 1 question.

"If I receive a pension from Australia and it is paid into my Australian bank account do I still qualify for this visa?"

Signed off Yours sincerely etc.

The response: "What is your phone number and I will call you" (Text msg style)

Me: Hi sir/ma'am, no need for a phone call as it's a simple question. Yours Sincerely etc.

The response: Here is my number call me. XXXXXXXXXXXX (Text msg style)

This went on for 8 emails from me and 8 text style responses from (it turns out a him) me. My ninth email asked if he could have the decency to introduce himself and please follow email protocol which was met with,,,,,,,, I am busy in a Zoom call that's why I respond like that,,,,,,,,,, My cordial email reply (properly addressed) was, ok I understand, please look into my question when you have some time which was met with a retaliation,,,,,,,, I am busy, I am a government employee for 25 years and I am the manager and a rant about how important he was but still didn't introduce himself.

Email #12 I suggested that I would be better off to deal with the Makati office and that I would report these conversations, arrogance and lack of protocol.......... Reply........ Text style still: I have spoken to my Lawyer (he used that word) and you will be deported.

#13 from me. Good sir you still have not had the decency to formerly introduce yourself only that you are a 25 year government employee and the boss of a satellite office with the PRA. 
Please make sure when you talk to your attorney that you present him/her with the transcripts of our conversation because if you don't I certainly will. Yours sincerely etc.

#13 from him: Hi Sir my name is XXXXXXXX and the formalities that come with an introduction followed by do you mind if I call you buddy? I call my clients buddy or brother and I have been in contact with head office and here are your answers:
1. If you have a pension of US 800 etc etc
2. a US 10 deposit

Ending with I can help you and lets be friends.

#14 HI XXXXXX, too late the horse has bolted and the information that you supplied is freely available on the PRA website, my question still remains unanswered after this now 14th email, as said I will be doing my business in Makati now.
I am not your buddy/brother nor am I your client. Yours etc.

#15 Hi Sir, BS, BS buddy, BS brother, bs bs friend etc. 

"According to them, YES YOU ARE QUALIFIED UNDER THE PENSION SCHEME PROVIDED THERE IS PROOF TO THAT EFFECT although being remitted to your AUSTRALIAN BANK."

Above is verbatim from the text style email and I have not bothered to reply.

Kept me busy, lol. Still though only half an answer after 15 back and forward emails.
Another disturbing factor here was that this guy name dropped 2 Australian applicants (full names) and his friends (according to him) going through the process,,,,, Text style reply 7 or 8.
Reply 9 actually included the full email from him to an English guy and the full reply,,,,,,,, no wonder he wants to be my buddy/brother or friend now......... Yes I touched base with the English guy to make him aware of what had gone down and who he was dealing with and he wasn't surprised,,,,, said he was an arrogant ****.

Well what will today bring?

Sorry for the long winded rant yet again but this is what we have to deal with.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My bad I just counted my emails from this guy, 18 and one was an ask to join him on some site like boxbe?

So that is 18 emails he sent and I sent 14.

No definitive answer to what I thought was a simple question,,,,,, welcome to the Philippines, all the fun of the fair.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well Steve at least you started off with the golden rule, only ask one question at a time, more than one would be far too confusing and they will only answer one of them anyway.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> "If I receive a pension from Australia and it is paid into my Australian bank account do I still qualify for this visa?" Cheers, Steve.


Yes, you still qualify for an SRRV.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Well Steve at least you started off with the golden rule, only ask one question at a time, more than one would be far too confusing and they will only answer one of them anyway.


LMAO Gary I only asked one question, no definitive answer, threatened with a lawyer and deportation. Some times,,,,,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> Yes, you still qualify for an SRRV.


TY Kind sir. 14 emails from me, 18 responses from the PRA didn't give me that answer,,,,,,, I did ask this to members many many months ago but no response until today.
I appreciate your input as you are obviously there. How, for myself can I be confident that the PRA will accept my future pension being deposited into my Aussie bank account as acceptable if I apply for an SRRV?
Your advice/experience would be appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ..... How, for myself can I be confident that the PRA will accept my future pension being deposited into my Aussie bank account as acceptable if I apply for an SRRV? Your advice/experience would be appreciated. Cheers, Steve.


I don’t log in every day so apologies for the delay in getting back to you. I’m afraid I can’t offer you the assurance that you’re seeking because as with so many aspects of life here, it can depend on who processes your application at the time.

My experience with the PRA has been very much a hit and miss affair. If your question is relatively straight forward and submitted to the right person, you can get an immediate reply. On the other hand, if the recipient doesn’t know, or it’s slightly controversial, or requires some investigation, or simply lands on the wrong person’s ‘desk’, trying to get a response can be very trying to say the least.

This is my 7th year on the SRRV and I was not asked at the time of my application if I intended to deposit any of my pensions direct to the Philippines, nor have I been asked since.

I’d suggest treading carefully/ not pushing the PRA for an answer. If you say nothing at all and get your SRRV, then all will be tickety-boo and you can do what most visa holders prefer, get your pension/s paid direct to your home country and have them sent over by your preferred method, as and when required. If on the other hand, you insist on getting an answer, some official may just decide to cover his a** and say _‘Yes, you need to deposit your pension direct to the Ph’;_ you’re then kind of stuck with the consequences or face further angst challenging it.

If you take the recommended option and say nothing at all, the worst that can happen is that after getting your SRRV, some official informs you that you must deposit a certain amount of your pension direct to the Ph. Personally I doubt they’re going to do that. But even if they did, if you value living here, they making the necessary arrangements wouldn’t be such a big deal. Good luck.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you pagbati and thanks for your input. I certainly won't be dealing with that bloke, won't ruffle any other feathers and will accomplish in Manila when the time comes.
I really find it difficult to understand that the apparent boss of a PRA satellite office firstly treats emails from prospective punters as txt msgs with his mates, no introductions, no yours sincerely etc. Drops 2 other full names of Australians currently applying for their SRRV and worse still the full conversation (email) between himself and an English applicant.
The biggest one of all was the lack of understanding of a simple straight forward question that had to be referred to head office only to receive an answer that is freely available on the PRA site,,,,,,,, obviously he asked his question to head office and not mine?

Regardless and fingers crossed there is not a black mark against my name with the Makati office but if I do go down this road I will print out the transcripts of mine and this fools emails as back up ready for presentation.

Fingers crossed I can leave the country in 12/14 months/renew my visitor visa and apply for an SRRV in a few more years when I'm ready to think about drawing a pension. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

